# Book about dangers of both Legalism and Antinomianism?



## thistle93 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi! I am looking for a book about the dangers of both Legalism and Antinomianism. Any recommendations? 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 17, 2014)

_The Marrow of Modern Divinity_. Marrow of Modern Divinity


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 17, 2014)

True Bounds of Christian Freedom True Bounds of Christian Freedom - Reformation Heritage Books and Law & Liberty Law & Liberty: A Biblical Look at Legalism - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 17, 2014)

Two wonderful suggestions above. Another is "The Grace of Law" by Ernest Kevan.


----------



## Andres (Apr 17, 2014)

I haven't read it yet myself, but have heard good things from respected men on Mark Jones' new book _Antinomianism_.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_. Marrow of Modern Divinity



I wholeheartedly second this recommendation!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 17, 2014)

Holiness by JC Ryle challenges both the notion that we can be perfect, and the notion that we should not try.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 17, 2014)

Luther's Freedom of a Christian


----------



## belin (Apr 18, 2014)

Holiness by J.C.Ryle


----------



## Jack K (Apr 18, 2014)

Interesting. Several of the books mentioned in this thread have been written with the primary purpose of addressing the dangers of antinomianism, and only mention the dangers of legalism as a side note. Perhaps this says something about which error folks here tend to be most concerned about.

_Marrow_ is certainly a good choice, though too old to directly tackle certain contemporary issues. Are you interested in the topic generally, or is there a particular contemporary issue (such as Lordship Salvation) that you are trying to address?

And of course, there's always Romans and Galatians. Good books.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 18, 2014)

I thought there were some good essays in this;
Christianbook.com: Law & Liberty: A Biblical Look at Legalism: Edited By: Don Kistler By: Stephen J. Lawson, John MacArthur, Joel Beeke, Phil Johnson: 9780984706211


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 18, 2014)

Jack K said:


> Interesting. Several of the books mentioned in this thread have been written with the primary purpose of addressing the dangers of antinomianism, and only mention the dangers of legalism as a side note. Perhaps this says something about which error folks here tend to be most concerned about.
> 
> _Marrow_ is certainly a good choice, though too old to directly tackle certain contemporary issues. Are you interested in the topic generally, or is there a particular contemporary issue (such as Lordship Salvation) that you are trying to address?
> 
> And of course, there's always Romans and Galatians. Good books.



There are probably multiple reasons for that but the big reason why antinomianism might get more press is because it is the more culturally and contemporarily prevalent of two equally soul-destroying dangers.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jack K said:


> Interesting. Several of the books mentioned in this thread have been written with the primary purpose of addressing the dangers of antinomianism, and only mention the dangers of legalism as a side note. Perhaps this says something about which error folks here tend to be most concerned about.
> 
> _Marrow_ is certainly a good choice, though too old to directly tackle certain contemporary issues. Are you interested in the topic generally, or is there a particular contemporary issue (such as Lordship Salvation) that you are trying to address?
> 
> And of course, there's always Romans and Galatians. Good books.



One hasn't lived until you are called an antinomian by a legalist and a legailist by and antinomian.


----------

